
Jeff Bezos, Jack Ma, and the Quest to Kill EBay - edouard-harris
https://medium.com/s/story/jeff-bezos-jack-ma-and-the-quest-to-kill-ebay-bb4992dc5020
======
time-domain0
After watching a dude on YT drive for 20+ hours to hit a bunch of Walmarts for
some 100+ copies of a Monopoly board game to sell on Amazon, netting several
thousand USD, I was thinking there ought to be a brick-n-
mortar/eBay/AliBaba/Amazon arbitrage platform that scans UPCs, product
numbers, SKUs, etc identifiers on many platforms and tells the user (within a
certain region) which products+retailers to buy from and which platform(s) to
sell on to maximize profit automagically.

